# Shark Identification



## NEPTNOON (May 28, 2008)

Can anyone identify this guy? He has been poachin my snappa...and has been hangin at one of my reefs...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like a sandbar shark. They love snappa.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

A regular "reef shark"? Don't look like any of the real easy to ID species...

Brent


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Bull shark.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/bullshark/bullshark.htm

Joraca


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd say sandbar or perhaps a dusky but thier pretty rare anymore..


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't think it is a Bull Shark. There is no slit on the dorsal and pec fins.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd guess sandbar too, the fin is to sharp to be a dusky. Possbly a bull.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

It is not a bull. Looks like a sandbar shark. I see them all of the time while spearfishing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandbar_shark

Here is some video of my wife fending off sandbar sharks a couple of weeks ago. http://www.sea-space.com/videos/SharkGirl.wmv


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sandbar shark


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Pretty sure thats not a bull...


----------



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

Have to agree it's a sandbar shark. I see them all the time when I am spearfishing too. Only had a problem once with a 6 footer tryin to steal my fresh kills off of my stringer other than that they have left me alone.


----------



## DEATH_BY_SPEAR (Jul 14, 2009)

Old post, but I'm bored at work! Definitely some type for Requiem Shark. Not a Bull or Sandbar, though. The Dorsal fin has too much of a curve to it for either. Also, Sandbar sharks have a significantly taller dorsal than most other species. That is most likely a Dusky, Pigeye or Nervous Shark. The rear (caudal) fin would be the identifier.


----------

